# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор JVC

## U.K.

Телевизор в очень хорошем состоянии, больше просто стоял, чем показывал, ни разу не ремонтировался, пульт рабочий 500грн 
0939040291 Сергей

----------

